# DuraCotton for sublimation?



## Zaahir (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi has anyone tried DuraCotton papers for sublimation


----------



## qweargear (Feb 2, 2007)

Zaahir said:


> Hi has anyone tried DuraCotton papers for sublimation


I just had a great conversation with Ed at AutoArt US about the DuraCotton Sub paper. He patiently answered all my questions and is sending me out a sample of the paper tomorrow. I will report my results after I get my hands on it...

Sounds very promising and I can't wait to try it.


----------



## Zaahir (Feb 15, 2007)

Wonderful! One step, Zero hand, Zero cutting sounds great.Good price as well.


----------



## mzmadmax (Nov 16, 2006)

The DuraCotton Sub is a two-step process.


----------



## Zaahir (Feb 15, 2007)

mzmadmax said:


> The DuraCotton Sub is a two-step process.


thanx Maxine, has anyone tried it out yet? here in South Africa there are no suppliers of this paper so before ordering I need some input from a user.

Sublime im still waiting on you


----------



## mzmadmax (Nov 16, 2006)

I have some on order and hope to try it out later this week. I'll gladly share the results of my tests.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

If you use durracotton for dye sub you will first press the shirt with a blank sheet of the durracotton and then press your dye sub sheet over that. The durracotton may leave a visible square that will go away with washing. You can also try to repress with a teflon sheet over the shirt and the square will go away but your dye sub image will also start to come up. 

special note about this. the durracotton and dyesub have different temps. you will probably have to press the durracotton and then reset your press to a lower temp and then press your dye sub images. 

we have done this and the results allow you to dye sub cotton and 50/50 shirts and the results are pretty good. the only issue you may have is scorching the shirts since you need to press the durracotton at 400F+

as an alternative, you can use the iron-all paper for at least white shirts. good luck. 

good luck.


----------



## leon-shirt (Nov 20, 2007)

so we must cut paper before pressing?
why they say zeo cutting?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

with duracotton sub...you are laying down a polymer coating so the dye sub image will adhere to it..you dont have to trim the duracotton sub..unless you want to


----------



## go10go4 (Oct 3, 2007)

So, in effect the polymer coat process takes the place of the prep sprays for 50/50 and 100 cotton? That's what it sounds like.


----------



## leon-shirt (Nov 20, 2007)

i still don't get it..
some one can explain? or where i can find thred about step by step to use duracotton for sublime (inkjet)


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

you won't find a step by step for this Leon....its a simple two step process.. press the blank duracotton sub sheet on cotton garment (light), then press your sublimation print ontop of where you pressed the duracotton sub and you are done.


----------



## leon-shirt (Nov 20, 2007)

hi charles.. thanks for you attention..

I press duracotton paper with 400f/200-210C with ¾ press pressure in 10-15
second
Then I wait 1-2 second, then I release it like instruction. Its easy
and the surface is soft.
I called this “white layer”. After that I put the sublime paper with flip
design (horizontal flip) upon the “white layer”.
Then I press with temperature like before with the ¾ power press in 40-45
second.
After that while still hot I peel the sublime paper, and the result really
good and very clear.

My question is, what do you mean with zero cutting and zero hand?
*Do I still have to cut the border from my design*? Because I still can saw
the “white layer” which no ink on it. *And it look more when there is water*
*on it.*

*The point:*
*If I want character “A” on the shirt, do I still have to cut the*
*duracotton paper or sublime release paper like character “A” before pressing?*

white layer mean is polymer



how to remove this "square"
i already use teflon sheet.. but nothing happen..


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

try less pressure on the duracotton sub paper. this should go away at the first wash.


----------



## leon-shirt (Nov 20, 2007)

okay.. i will try it..
thanks again charles i very2 appreciate


----------



## leon-shirt (Nov 20, 2007)

the result is same...
still white square (polymare)


----------

